# Looking for EMS Gator/Golf Cart Advice



## T349 (Mar 5, 2010)

One of the agencies I volunteer with is based on a suburban college campus. We are looking at purchasing some sort of gator/cart that would allow us to carry more equipment to the scene and preferably take patients a short distance (such as across the field or out of a residential quad) on a rear stretcher to meet the responding ambulance. I've poked around a little bit online without much luck and was hoping someone on here might be able to point me in the right direction.

Here are our basic requirements:

1)The vehicle must be enclosed.......at a minimum the driver/passenger compartment must be able to keep out the elements.....although it would be a big plus to keep the patient dry as well.

2) The cab and all compartments must be lockable. Non-lockable compartments + drunk college kids = stolen equipment and vandalism.

3) A gas or diesel powered vehicle would be optimal.......not really interested in charging a golf cart.

Hopefully something like this exists. Anyone able to suggest anything?


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 5, 2010)

Talk to your local golf cart dealer.  They should have brochures for such a cart.


----------



## viccitylifeguard (Mar 5, 2010)

ill try and post a pic of the one my school has  it  doesnt  have any locking cabinents but can carry 5  including  one  on a backboard    works very well for us  here in edmonton alberta  even in the snow


----------



## Markhk (Mar 6, 2010)

Very high end: ASAP vehicles
http://www.asap911.com/index.php

If you already have a gator and just want to retrofit one:
http://www.femcomfg.com/modular_bed.html

Another company:
http://www.e-muvr.com/

Little van that sometimes are used on college campuses:
http://www.fosterrescue.com/products/Mini-Amb Brochure.pdf


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 6, 2010)

this is probably exactly what you are looking for.  it is probably a tad pricey, but if it suits your needs, you might be able to get a grant to pay for it.

http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=umdnj+pics&init=quick#!/photo.php?pid=1857322&id=767468088


----------



## MMiz (Mar 6, 2010)

I've seen Gem Cars customized for EMS.


----------



## T349 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. The ASAP vehicles are pretty much EXACTLY what I'm looking for. I'm sure they cost a pretty penny.......anyone have a ball park estimate?


----------



## Markhk (Mar 6, 2010)

We received a quotation from the company for about $40,000 in 2007. 

Another company:
http://www.michiganfirstresponse.com/vehiclehold.aspx

And another:
http://www.cciambulancegroup.com/elamb.php
(This company can build a closed cab if required.)


----------



## redcrossemt (Apr 16, 2010)

We have two John Deere Gator Ambulances with lots of room for equipment. They can be setup to accept a regular Ferno/Stryker stretcher, or just a backboard. You can order a front cab and, if you really need the rear covered, can custom fab that or have a company do it for you.

Approx Costs:

State-Contract 4x2 Gator TS $6,000
Bumper, Lights, Siren, etc. $1,000  (John Deere dealer and EMS suppliers)
Front Cab: $700  (http://www.thegatordepot.com/)
Med-Lite Bed: $3,000  (http://www.kimtekresearch.com/medlite.shtml)
Stretcher: $2,500 (EMS supplier)

PM me for more info and pictures.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2010)

*Maybe a Kei car mod?*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kei_car
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzuki_Carry
http://www.marutiomni.com/business/var_ambulance.asp







Not street legal, but neither is a Gator. Kei cars in various configurations are shipped in conexes from Japan. THey have little tow trucks, dump trucks, etc etc.


----------

